# Greetings from Toronto !



## timor (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi ! I am new guy here. Born in Poland, for 20 years living in Canada. I have general interest in WW2 history and that took me to the modeling a long time ego, as a kid, and since then is on and off. Lately I've had 7 years break. Never belonged to any club, never perfected really own skills. Maybe is time. It is a great forum, thank's to everybody for "enduring" me here and thanks for any help I gonna get from You !
Cheers


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to the family Timor....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard timor.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## imalko (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## magnu (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello Timor and welcome.

I was born in Toronto (but don't hold that against me!) and now live in Calgary.


----------



## timor (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank You ! Nice to meet all of You and be in a good company.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Timor, welcome from England.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome timor


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 10, 2010)

Glad to have you onboard Timor. Have you posted any of your models yet? Looking foreward to them. This is the place to be if you have any questions somebody will always have the answer.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 11, 2010)

G'day Timor, glad to have you officially on board, looking forward to seeing some of your stuff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## seesul (Jul 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Bernhart (Jul 12, 2010)

greetings from down the 401 here in Guelph


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place... If you still speak Polish, we have a couple of guys
from Poland aboard. V2 and Wurger. They should be along with a welcome.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Pong (Jul 13, 2010)

A big hello from the Philippine Islands and welcome aboard!


----------



## timor (Jul 13, 2010)

hawkeye2an said:


> Glad to have you onboard Timor. Have you posted any of your models yet? Looking foreward to them.


Hi !
That will ake some time before I have anything presentable. I am rather a very basic modeler. My plans are to create a groups of simple models representing types of planes (not a specific planes) taking part in battles or stages of WW2. For starters it will be fighters, as they are small enough to fit my skils .
Ciao !


----------



## timor (Jul 13, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place... If you still speak Polish, we have a couple of guys
> from Poland aboard. V2 and Wurger. They should be along with a welcome.
> 
> Charles


Thanks Charles. They already jumped me !


----------



## timor (Jul 13, 2010)

Bernhart said:


> greetings from down the 401 here in Guelph


Greetings !
I am at 401 @ Weston. Not that far.


----------



## timor (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank's to everyone for warm welcome.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 15, 2010)

I love Toronto! Even made up a song about it:

Toronto!
We love you!
You're the city by the laaaaake!

If you sing it as Bill Murray imitating a cheesy lounge singer it's quite catchy! 

Another set of lines I'm toying with is:

You were once called York!
But you're no New York!
Toronto!

But is sounds kind of forced...

Oh, one last thing: It helps if you are sleep deprived and pronounce Toronto as "Tur-ra-no". Enjoy!


----------



## mandoman (Jul 17, 2010)

You don't realize how many weirdos there are on this forum until you read some of their welcome posts. 

Welcome aboard Timor.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Timor.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> I love Toronto! Even made up a song about it:
> 
> Toronto!
> We love you!
> ...



I'm going to have those dam songs stuck in my head now!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe if you change it to Sheffield?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2010)

My dear departed father thought it was great. That was good enough for me!


----------

